# Audi A3 3.2 opinions



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

As per title

Anyone had one?

Negatives and positives pls


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Which generation ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Positives: It will be fast for sure

Negatives: Won't be very economical


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Having said that do they still make it ? 

The old ones are all right, sound brilliant but aren't as quick as they should be. Parts are easy to get but pricey


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah not as quick as they should be and awful on fuel

The 1.8t is a good engine


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had one for a while - absolutely not a hot hatch, more of a very refined, quick luxury compact car

Relaxing - yes, fun - not in a million years

Fuel economy - low o mid 20's - low 30's on a run


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

andy665 said:


> I had one for a while - absolutely not a hot hatch, more of a very refined, quick luxury compact car
> 
> Relaxing - yes, fun - not in a million years
> 
> Fuel economy - low o mid 20's - low 30's on a run


You will be very lucky to see anything in the 30's. Mid 20's ish on a run. Low 20's about town and give it some beans and mid teens based on my ownership of a mk4 R32.

A3 was just a bit too boring even with the same engine it just didn't feel the same. Golf was conservative on power but much more of a hoot to drive even though they are pretty much the same car. Depending on budget I would look for a mk5 golf R32 manual as DSG can get expensive as it is liable to go wrong at some point. Golf comes with a good spec as standard but there are extras such as nav, better seats which can be desirable.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a VW R32 atm and I love it! Sounds brill! Not as fast as it sounds.. but at least it's more of an 'event' and puts a smile on my face everytime I start her up.


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Not to worried about fuel as had a tuned turbo and was in the low twentys,
The mk5 r32 are just out of my price range. 
I'm looking at a 55 plate 8p chassis 
Think I'm after a more refined car than all out animal


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be 

All the vag v6 engines have been that way (maybe because it's a sort of fake v6) but for how bad it is on fuel and expensive to run etc it doesn't set your hair on fire 

A tuned 1.8t will leave it behind


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Clancy said:


> The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be
> 
> All the vag v6 engines have been that way (maybe because it's a sort of fake v6) but for how bad it is on fuel and expensive to run etc it doesn't set your hair on fire
> 
> A tuned 1.8t will leave it behind


:thumb:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Clancy said:


> The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be
> 
> All the vag v6 engines have been that way (maybe because it's a sort of fake v6) but for how bad it is on fuel and expensive to run etc it doesn't set your hair on fire
> 
> A tuned 1.8t will leave it behind


 Poor comparison. Not everybody wants to tune their cars. There's more to it than just speed. The V6 engine has character the 1.8T, or 2.0T will never have. The OP is looking to buy a car around 2005 MY, which, if my memory serves me right, only came with 2.0T, which was 40 bhp less than the 3.2V6.

I've had 4 VAG cars with the 1.8T, and I currently have the smaller 2.8 V6 engined Golf - love that engine.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Clancy said:


> The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be
> 
> All the vag v6 engines have been that way (maybe because it's a sort of fake v6) but for how bad it is on fuel and expensive to run etc it doesn't set your hair on fire
> 
> A tuned 1.8t will leave it behind


Would a 1.8t set your hair on fire? I doubt it would mine.

The 350z is not exactly quick, but I don't think I'd be swapping it for an a3 with a 1.8t anytime soon.

I'm trying to understand the concept of an a3 and luxury....


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

In my experience A3s are boring and unreliable. :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Clancy said:


> The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be


More accurate to say not as powerful as it could be - an engine is more than all out power - yes a 1.8T can produce more power but would never have the noise, the flexibility and refinement of the VR

Not everyone wants maximum BHP and I much preferred my VR engined VAG cars than my 1.8T ones - at least with VAG you have a choice that most manufacturers denied customers


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree the v6 has more character, the 2.8 vr6 is one of the most fun cars I've driven 

But the op said something quick and refined, a 1.8t/ 2.0tfsi would be equally as comfy and refined, be quicker and cost less to buy and run 

The noise of the vag v6 is brilliant and worth buying for that, my point just being that for a 3.2 litre v6 it is not fast and is far to expensive when equated to its expenses


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Clancy said:


> I agree the v6 has more character, the 2.8 vr6 is one of the most fun cars I've driven
> 
> But the op said something quick and refined, a 1.8t/ 2.0tfsi would be equally as comfy and refined, be quicker and cost less to buy and run
> 
> The noise of the vag v6 is brilliant and worth buying for that, my point just being that for a 3.2 litre v6 it is not fast and is far to expensive when equated to its expenses


That's what I'm with you on

Was thinking of selling my 1.8T for an r32 but they're really not that quick

Yes the noise is incredible but I get 32-34 mpg on average for driving to work and around town etc and mid 40s on a run, is it worth compensating half the fuel to have a nice sounding car that's not really as quick as it should be?

I decided not


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Clancy said:


> I agree the v6 has more character, the 2.8 vr6 is one of the most fun cars I've driven
> 
> But the op said something quick and refined, a 1.8t/ 2.0tfsi would be equally as comfy and refined, be quicker and cost less to buy and run
> 
> The noise of the vag v6 is brilliant and worth buying for that, my point just being that for a 3.2 litre v6 it is not fast and is far to expensive when equated to its expenses


Refined? 4 pot?


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Kimo said:


> That's what I'm with you on
> 
> Was thinking of selling my 1.8T for an r32 but they're really not that quick
> 
> ...


My Mk5 R32 isn't actually that bad on fuel..

A run between 50-80mph I see 34 mpg (calculated) and round the city I get around 27mpg (calculated). A mix of city driving, motorway / A road runs and shoeing it I get around 27-29mpg (calculated).

I'd say it get similar mpg as my previous RS Clio 172, MK6 Fiesta ST and Scirocco R.. So it isn't that bad.. And an extra £250 a year on road tax isn't noticeable as you could spend that on two or three nights out on the pi*s.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the 3.2 in the TT and I love it. Fast, good enough on fuel and best of all the sound!

Sure the 2.0T isn't much slower but who wants a 4 cylinder?

Forgot to mention how smooth and equal the power delivery is, jump into a turbo car after one and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Clancy said:


> The problem with that engine is its just not as powerful as it should be
> 
> All the vag v6 engines have been that way (maybe because it's a sort of fake v6) but for how bad it is on fuel and expensive to run etc it doesn't set your hair on fire
> 
> A tuned 1.8t will leave it behind


When I had my R32 a friend had a well tuned 225 Leon and whilst neither got ahead of the other up to motorway speeds beyond that the R32 torque would pull it ahead well into 3 figures. Agreed the 3.2 V6 is not as powerful as the M3 equivalent but then it is more reliable solid lump that is not trying to strangle every last ounce of power out of the engine and as a result become a bit brittle. However VAG could safely have got 2 good 275/280 out of it without any compromise. Also not sure why you refer to it as a fake V6, there are 6 cylinders in a narrow v formation which surely makes a V6 unless I have missed something which is not unhearrd of.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

£500 a year on the road tax alone would be a bitter pill for me to swallow


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

torkertony said:


> £500 a year on the road tax alone would be a bitter pill for me to swallow


I don't understand why people say this.. £500 isn't that much to tax a car.. its around £250 more than a 4 pot turbo.. People will happily spend £40 a month on a mobile phone.. or £50 on one night out.. but will say that £500 a year to tax a car for road use is too much? .. In the grand scheme of things isn't much at all.. (not having a dig at you personally or anyone on here btw!)


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

56 plate onwards is £500 a year 

I'm looking at a 55 plate facelift model which is £280 a year, the same as my Astra turbo
I just sold.

Which I was getting 24 miles to the gallon out of so the 3.2 should be around the same


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andyy said:


> I don't understand why people say this.. £500 isn't that much to tax a car.. its around £250 more than a 4 pot turbo.. People will happily spend £40 a month on a mobile phone.. or £50 on one night out.. but will say that £500 a year to tax a car for road use is too much? .. In the grand scheme of things isn't much at all.. (not having a dig at you personally or anyone on here btw!)


It is a big deal to a lot of people. You'll notice you break the mobile phone bills down to £40 per month, it's a big stumbling block to pay £500 up front for the phone. Not that many people buy their phones up front. They just effectively pay for it over their contract in a finance deal.

The road tax rules have changed and you can now pay by monthly installments. This does encourage people to buy cars in the higher band as they can reduce a bigger bill to smaller bills.

£500 isn't that much if you're driving an expensive car, but if you're driving a £5000 car and the road tax is £500, that's 10% of the car's value each year just for road tax. That's a big percentage.

Having previously owned a BMW 335i, they had cars that were given a little update in 2008 that reduced the emissions enough to get into a lower band. The cars with the higher road tax are less desirable and cost less as it discourages buyers.

There isn't much money between budget tyres and premium tyres, yet lots of people will choose budget tyres to save less than £250 per year.

The only way to avoid the biggest road tax is to buy one from before March 2006 when the road tax rules change.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

andyy said:


> I don't understand why people say this.. £500 isn't that much to tax a car.. its around £250 more than a 4 pot turbo.. People will happily spend £40 a month on a mobile phone.. or £50 on one night out.. but will say that £500 a year to tax a car for road use is too much? .. In the grand scheme of things isn't much at all.. (not having a dig at you personally or anyone on here btw!)


It isn't the amount of cash, it's the principal of it (if that makes sense). It just feels that the government is shafting us at every turn. My missus drives a 3.2 V6 T.T and pays the tax every year.... it just feels like 'we're getting our pants pulled down' all the time. And why? To put us off buying this type of engine because they're 'unkind' to the ozone layer and the environment..... having said all that, £500 is still a chunk of cash if the car is less than £10k for example. (I know it wasn't a personal dig pal :thumb


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

torkertony said:


> It isn't the amount of cash, it's the principal of it (if that makes sense). It just feels that the government is shafting us at every turn. My missus drives a 3.2 V6 T.T and pays the tax every year.... it just feels like 'we're getting our pants pulled down' all the time. And why? To put us off buying this type of engine because they're 'unkind' to the ozone layer and the environment..... having said all that, £500 is still a chunk of cash if the car is less than £10k for example. (I know it wasn't a personal dig pal :thumb


Yes I completely agree with the feeling of being shafted by the government! I do less that 6k per annum so when it comes to paying it is a smudge annoying I must admit!

The point I was getting at is that people all comment on how lovely my car is (MK5 R32) but when they find out that It's £495 a year to tax.. They nearly have a fit and call me an idiot haha.

I know some people can't afford to pay the higher tax on cars and that is fair enough.. but it's just the comments / looks when they find out how much my car is to tax that annoys me.

Don't get me started on people putting budget tyres on! For the sake of a couple of extra ££'s it could either prevent a crash or save your life!

I'm ill so I'm just ranting  please don't take what I say to heart anyone!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

andyy said:


> Yes I completely agree with the feeling of being shafted by the government! I do less that 6k per annum so when it comes to paying it is a smudge annoying I must admit!
> 
> The point I was getting at is that people all comment on how lovely my car is (MK5 R32) but when they find out that It's £495 a year to tax.. They nearly have a fit and call me an idiot haha.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

My Tax on my S4 is £280 too as its 2004,
But I don't even consider the Tax on the car I buy - not interested - I choose the car I want and just assume/expect that tax/insurance/fuel etc is a big expense we can all do without but we have to pay. At the moment I can afford and quite frankly adore my S4 and its delicious V8 it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it :thumb: 

Sorry to add to the slight hijack of your thread Humpers 

I must admit I was surprised to hear that your 888 had such fuel consumption... I assume that was an average??

What's your thoughts on the A3 3.2 after the comments on this thread? Are you still going for the one you have in mind?


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

My apologies for hijacking your thread  just saying.. don't let the tax put you off the 3.2 V6


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to look at one Saturday, hopefully it will be the one.

Like you say if your looking at cars like the 3.2 you already know it's going to be thirsty on fuel and high tax. So you just crack on and not worry about it


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

SBM said:


> My Tax on my S4 is £280 too as its 2004,
> But I don't even consider the Tax on the car I buy - not interested - I choose the car I want and just assume/expect that tax/insurance/fuel etc is a big expense we can all do without but we have to pay. At the moment I can afford and quite frankly adore my S4 and its delicious V8 it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it :thumb:
> 
> Sorry to add to the slight hijack of your thread Humpers
> ...


I would agree - if your going to run a car which has a v8, v6 or gets sub 20mpg you shouldn't be worrying about paying £500 a year to keep it on the road.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Humpers said:


> I'm going to look at one Saturday, hopefully it will be the one.
> 
> Like you say if your looking at cars like the 3.2 you already know it's going to be thirsty on fuel and high tax. So you just crack on and not worry about it


Let us know how you get on  got a link of the ad?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Humpers said:


> I'm going to look at one Saturday, hopefully it will be the one.
> 
> Like you say if your looking at cars like the 3.2 you already know it's going to be thirsty on fuel and high tax. So you just crack on and not worry about it


Good luck Humpers - Fingers crossed for you - should be good weather on Sat too :thumb: better than Sunday's rain


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Well after a 4 hour train ride I picked up this little beast 









It's a 55, 2006 plate 3.2 facelift in the lower tax bracket!

Full heated leather, sat nav, dsg, xenons and drl's plus a few more goodies.
Didn't miss a beat the 150 miles home and used less than half a tank of fuel
Sounded good too:argie:

Just needs a good detail :thumb:


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Humpers said:


> Well after a 4 hour train ride I picked up this little beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate  she looks nice!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw this a bit late, but I loved my A3 Quattro sport. I've got an Impreza now which speed wise is a completely different animal, but sometimes I do miss the smooth v6 and the refinement of the Audi. Enjoy it, you won't be disappointed.
My old one.


----------

